# b14 lips



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

has anyone ever made a good looking lip for the 200sx i know that a manu. hasnt made one but i was wondeing if anyone has ever customized one..... :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

There's the Stillen front lip, which looks alright. The Street Scene rear lip looks fantastic too. ScorchN200SX made a lip a while ago, but it was pretty wild.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

This is the one Mike made:









EDIT: and my old car is off to the right... w00t


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

yeah, i dont know if i like mike's lip. maybe if it didnt come down so far on the sides, it would look alittle better, but right now it looks prone to damage, via speedbumps and just about anything else...


----------



## nismo-vzr (Sep 14, 2003)

go4broke44 said:


> yeah, i dont know if i like mike's lip. maybe if it didnt come down so far on the sides, it would look alittle better, but right now it looks prone to damage, via speedbumps and just about anything else...



how about this?
http://www.geocities.com/bobnsana/my_200sx.html


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

nismo-vzr said:


> how about this?
> http://www.geocities.com/bobnsana/my_200sx.html


i saw those pics on the sr20 forum. the lip is off a 240correct??


----------



## nismo-vzr (Sep 14, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> i saw those pics on the sr20 forum. the lip is off a 240correct??


Yup, that's the one. But right now, it's painted black instead of purple racing tape on it. :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea bob took his lip i believe off a 240 and make it custom fitted to his 200 lip.

i think that looks hot though i still prefer the stillen front lip


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

that stillen lip is hardly noticable though


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

needs a little more aggresive look to it :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

I think the Stillen front lip is perfect, not too aggresive, nice and simple....if only they would fit on the 98 b14's!


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

how low does the b14 stillen lip hang? i like it the only reason im afraid of getting one is for fear of scratching the hell out of it. my car's only dropped 1.4'' but still...worries me...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Tickwomp said:


> how low does the b14 stillen lip hang? i like it the only reason im afraid of getting one is for fear of scratching the hell out of it. my car's only dropped 1.4'' but still...worries me...


stillen lip isnt that low.. it shouldnt scrap unless your dropped really really low.

unlike other kits and stuff like that stillen lip is basically a lip that goes around your stock 200sx front bumper to give it a bit of styling.


----------



## Gruven99 (Oct 19, 2002)

Click on the link below, I like mine.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

what kind is yours? where'd ya get it from? it looks really nice


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Gruven99 said:


> Click on the link below, I like mine.


Wow! A lip for the 98 b14 bumpers? I really like the why that looks *Gruven99* , is that custom?


----------



## Gruven99 (Oct 19, 2002)

They are splitters with 3/4" rubbers spacers ( that lowers them ) and a 1" strip in the middle. They are fiber glass and are painted with bumper black paint.

Gives the car a one-of-a-kind front end.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

*Good Job*



Gruven99 said:


> Gives the car a one-of-a-kind front end.


Not anymore, wait untill I bite that off yea :cheers: J/K
Props to you man. Never seen this on any other car, especially a 98.
Wonder how it would look if you painted it the same color as the bumper...


----------



## GASXR (Feb 27, 2004)

Gruven99 said:


> They are splitters with 3/4" rubbers spacers ( that lowers them ) and a 1" strip in the middle. They are fiber glass and are painted with bumper black paint.
> 
> Gives the car a one-of-a-kind front end.


Where did you get the parts and how much did it cost?


----------

